# I'm thinking about getting a Presa Canario. Any thoughts?



## drzero (Feb 3, 2012)

I have always liked the look of a Presa, but would like to hear from anyone who actually owns one. How well do they behave (without much training)? Are they generally good around kids?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't own one, nor know a lot about them. But I do know they are a big, powerful breed who can have aggression issues with other dogs etc. and need a strong owner who can do a lot of training and socializing with them to make them good 'safe' dogs. If you're not planning on doing any training or much training, you might be better off with an english mastiff from a reputable breeder who would likely have milder tempered dogs.


----------



## drzero (Feb 3, 2012)

My neighbor has a Bull Mastiff. It's an impressive, obedient-looking dog, but it has gone through a lot of training. I don't know much about English mastiff, but I will check them out. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

A Presa can be like a Rott (or a Pit) in that they are strong and tough. Lots of Bite Inhibition and socialization are required for the life of the dog. 

There are many different Mastiffs - Bull, English, French, Italian (Cane Corso), and so on ... I feel that the The French Mastiff - Dogue du Bordeaux - is the most gentle, best with kids...... but most are good with kids.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I've never owned one. They aren't the most common breed so I wouldn't be shocked if not many people on this forum have come into direct contact with one, let alone owned one. 

I've heard that they can be great dogs for a knowledgeable and experienced handler who has put the *time, money, and effort into training* it. I've also heard what's already been said here which is that they are a powerful breed who can be very aggressive. 

I do like the Dogue du Bordeaux and the English Mastiff. I've both with both those breeds personally and have always loved them. They're big, sweet dogs.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I would never suggest a first time owner or inexperienced owner get one.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

For a first time owner, no. Presas are big, powerful and banned in some places. Of you don't know what you're doin with socialization and training, you can end up on the news. 

Don't buy a dog for looks, buy it for temperament. For a first timer, I'd say get a nice, gentle adult mixed breed from the shelter.


----------



## drzero (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts. It's definitely something to consider. I'm not real crazy about just getting a dog from the shelter. If I could have them all, I would. That's how I got 3 cats.

I wasn't really wanting to spend a lot of money on training, but I also wanted a good protective dog that could also provide some security in the event of a house break-in, or such. Because of that, I was looking to specific breeds that could provide early warning, if not outright protection. 

I have also thought about a german shepherd. I love the way they look, and the police could not be too far off, since that seems to be their choice.

Anyway, I really appreciate all the comments.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Take into consideration that any large dog with a deep bark should deter a break in. If it doesn't then whoever is breaking into your house is willing to take care of the dog. 

Many of the breeds that are known for being protective need a lot of training and socialization (lots of money and time on your part) to be good, functioning members of society. Otherwise you could end up with a dog who has some real temperament problems. If you're not looking to spend money on training then I'd consider a security system and/or a gun.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

drzero said:


> I wasn't really wanting to spend a lot of money on training, but I also wanted a good protective dog that could also provide some security in the event of a house break-in, or such. Because of that, I was looking to specific breeds that could provide early warning, if not outright protection.


This is a recipe for disaster. 

If you want a deterant (barking, visually intimidating) than nearly any large, black shelter dog will work. 
If you want a protection dog, you will need to invest the time and the money into professional training and will need to work with your dog every single day of the dog's life to keep that training sharp and keep the dog at the proper balance of socialization and caution/protection.

Really though, ANY dog, particularly any large breed is going to need at least a solid basic training. Even the gentlest of large breeds need to be taught to walk on a leash well (since the dog may outweight the owner), taught to be careful around children and small animals etc. Not that you have to spend a lot of money to train a family pet, but a basic obedience course would serve well and you'll have to put in the time.

Oh, and if you have several cats, consider that many of the breeds known for their more "protective" instincts are also high prey drive dogs and that can be an issue around cats.


----------

